# PBM: can't add wlan0 to bridge, "Operation not supported"

## VinzC

Hi.

I'm trying to create a bridge between both my wireless and Ethernet interfaces. While bonding works perfectly, I get an error message whenever I add my wireless interface to an existing bridge:

```
# brctl addif br1 wlan0

can't add wlan0 to bridge br1: Operation not supported
```

I'm using wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 and iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12 — I have an Intel Wireless wifi Link 5100 AGN. Does anybody have a clue on what's going on?

Thanks in advance for any hint/suggestion.

----------

## Abraxas

I'm pretty sure you cannot bridge a wireless connection.  The last time I looked into it that seemed to be the case.

----------

## VinzC

Indeed. Not all wireless cards support being bridged. I've had a couple of Intel wireless cards (IPW2200, IWL3945) which could be though. This one cannot  :Sad:  . My question is how come is it possible in access points, like those driven by DD-WRT, for instance?

----------

